# Programming book



## isenberg (Mar 29, 2013)

I gave my 12th exam recently and am currently going through the dilemma of choosing between Bsc(H) and Btech CSE . Whatever may be my final choice, programming is the major reason I am going for Computer Science . 
So,I was thinking about spending my holiday in a productive way. So, I wanna learn post basic stuff in C++ like pointers,in depth look at data structure and algorithm etc.I have fairly good understanding of the basic stuff of C++. I also wanna learn java.So, please suggest me some book in C++ and java that also has some solved problems for practice and any other books about OOP that you think is good for beginners .Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Choose B.Tech. In B.Sc, you'll be screwed with proofs and derivation of everything rather than applying them in real life.

> Herbert Schidlt's books for Java and C++ are my personal favourite for beginners. Don't get scared by the book's size, it's a real interesting book.


----------



## isenberg (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Choose B.Tech. In B.Sc, you'll be screwed with proofs and derivation of everything rather than applying them in real life.
> 
> > Herbert Schidlt's books for Java and C++ are my personal favourite for beginners. Don't get scared by the book's size, it's a real interesting book.



Thanks. 

Any other book anyone ?


----------



## sankar (Mar 29, 2013)

My favorite is C++ from the Ground Up
C++ from the Ground Up, Third Edition: Herbert Schildt: 9780072228977: Amazon.com: Books
 and Head First C
Head First C: David Griffiths, Dawn Griffiths: 9781449399917: Amazon.com: Books
Dont think about OOP too much now. just experiment and get your interest going. Understanding the power of OOP takes some time and experience so now do little things that can be done quickly.


----------



## Theodre (Mar 30, 2013)

You can try learning how to program and also learn language, Try LEARN PYTHON THE HARD WAY The books are open and free for online reading and there is a version of ruby, c , SQL 

You should definitely try this one rather than buying a book!! Even if free, this is one awesome book to go through and hence you will be hooked!! But you should follow the instruction very carefully, no lazy behaviour


----------



## isenberg (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks  NikiNfOuR and Sankar 



sankar said:


> Dont think about OOP too much now. just experiment and get your interest going. Understanding the power of OOP takes some time and experience so now do little things that can be done quickly.



Alright.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 30, 2013)

You should read this thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/132924-c-c-beginners-guide-post-basic-questions-here.html


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 4, 2013)

If you want in-depth understanding of C++ and especially pointers n references then go to the origin. Look no further than Bjarne Stroustrup. Although it is slightly dry compared to the other books mentioned, once you properly learn C++, you will want to have a copy of this one.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

Learning languages like C, C++ takes more than a couple of months to be fair. You should be dedicated to first learn the syntax and then debug your programs. That way you will become a pro. Take any of the above books mentioned & decide whether you want to learn C or C++. If you want to learn both then that will take time. 
But do all the programming on Linux platform and use vi or emacs editor.


----------



## shabin5785 (Apr 17, 2013)

Do some basic apps. Start from design. Do it step by step. At each stage u might have to refer books for internet. But u learn from that. Also by programming more and more and reading more and more u find better and easier ways to do what u have done so far. All this can be done by programming only. And internet is your best friend. Also get an IDE. It  helps u a lot..


----------



## sunbather (May 24, 2013)

Important as a programming language, it is to become familiar with design patterns and UML!

for example "Head First Design Patterns"

Amazon.com: design patterns: Books


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 24, 2013)

sunbather said:


> Important as a programming language, it is to become familiar with design patterns and UML!
> 
> for example "Head First Design Patterns"
> 
> Amazon.com: design patterns: Books


Only if ones is interested in software engineering.


----------



## Sudh4r (May 24, 2013)

Not sure abt C/C++.

But for Java I recommend *Head First Java* By *Kathy Sierra* - Basics

+1 To Herbert Schidlt's - 4  Advanced.

Just a personal opinion - You can always start learning Prog from PYTHON - it's easy and FUN


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 30, 2016)

The most important book for a programmer to read is Eric S. Raymond "The Art of Unix Programming".


----------



## JGuru (Jul 17, 2016)

*Here are some good books for C++/Java programming*

  1) Object Oriented Programming in C++ by Robert Lafore
  2) Object Oriented Programming in C++ by Balagurusamy
  3) C++ : The Complete Reference by Herbert Schildst
  4) Java : The Complete Reference by Herbert Schildst 9th edition
  5) Thinking in Java by Bruce Eckel
  6)  Thinking in C++ by Bruce Eckel
  7)  Head First Java
  8)  Core Java Vol I by C S Horstmann
  9)  Programming with Java : A Primer by Balagurusamy
  10) The Java Tutorial: A Short Course on the Basics


----------

